# filterless cherry tank



## ninjaturtle (Apr 12, 2011)

has anyone ever tried this?

i read you can keep cherries in a tank of moss with no filter or bubbler and they can still reproduce... how true is this and whats the key for success?

cheers


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

very very true, cherries don't need anything. I have 3 rubbermaid totes outside of my parents backyard and have nothing but very soft water and some hornwort in there. no feeding nothing and they reproduce because of natural algae, bio film, dead insects falling and becoming meals for the shrimps. I'm going to be hulling them out this wednesday and will take a picture of what has come out of it. I initially had put about 30 or so in each tote at the beginning of this summer. keep in mind i'm in Vancouver B.C. which is cooler than Toronto.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

it does work I have a 5.5 gallon in the backyard with moss, and floating plants. I also only feed them like 3 times in the pass 2 months or so they been there. I recently shut it down because too many mosquitoes or maybe flies are breeding in there. but the shrimps were breeding for me and the tank with the current heat is like always above 40c. I believe only 2 died because of the heat.


----------



## ninjaturtle (Apr 12, 2011)

do u guys do water changes or just top off??

do u think itll work if i had a 5.5 gallon with a fluorescent bulb and lots of moss as oppose to leaving it under natural sunlight? i dont have a backyard thats why...


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

ninjaturtle said:


> do u guys do water changes or just top off??
> 
> do u think itll work if i had a 5.5 gallon with a fluorescent bulb and lots of moss as oppose to leaving it under natural sunlight? i dont have a backyard thats why...


yah that'll work. its cherries we're talking about. indestructible lil guys. Me, I just let the rain fillerup.


----------



## ninjaturtle (Apr 12, 2011)

haha wouldnt rain water be too acidic? thats good info! thanks for that. i shouldve done that when i had a backyard.

maybe i should try putting it by the window


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Indoor is different from out door. My RCS did very well at my dad's pond. But I was not successful in my 10G setup indoor. A thin film of oily gunk will form on the surface of the water. If you have a driftwood in there or other plants, the water starts to stink, it got to the point that the whole basement stink because of the decaying driftwood and plants. I eventually took it down and mark it as a failed experiment. Hope it goes better for you though.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

The only time I got it to "work" is in a 1L jug, tones of java moss and pellia, 5ish shrimp and kept next to a window. 

Shrimp didn't die, but I got to say, with all the algea and stuff, not at all attractive. It did last me a couple of months before I got sick of it and moved the shrimp into my other tank


----------



## ninjaturtle (Apr 12, 2011)

did they atleast breed while in the jug for the few months tho?



Hitch said:


> The only time I got it to "work" is in a 1L jug, tones of java moss and pellia, 5ish shrimp and kept next to a window.
> 
> Shrimp didn't die, but I got to say, with all the algea and stuff, not at all attractive. It did last me a couple of months before I got sick of it and moved the shrimp into my other tank


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

not that I have noticed.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

You don't need a filter per say, but something that creates water movement would be good.

Completely stagnant water could work, provided that you do regular water changes (I'd say at least once a week). I haven't had an oily film develop, but if it does, then watch out, that stuff will reduce gas exchange and eventually suffocate everything in the water.

With just a power head, you can forgo even the water changes, and just top up.

If you have good sunlight, you don't even need to feed. The algae growth will be more than enough food for the shrimps.

I think I'll put some shrimps out doors next year, along with some guppies.


----------



## gem (Oct 19, 2010)

Can we do the same thing with Amano Shrimps?


----------



## Viki (Aug 1, 2011)

Are fire reds any different?


----------

